
Remember when TWTR was $69/share? - middle1
https://www.google.com/search?dcr=0&source=hp&ei=yBLyWdOhOOP06AT4xZ_oDg&q=twitter+shares&oq=twitter+shares&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0l10.1004.4095.0.5233.14.14.0.0.0.0.139.918.13j1.14.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.14.914....0.QKuhPgufydQ
======
middle1
Twitter shares are skyrocketing after it says it might finally make money
soon. haha. [https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/26/twitter-shares-are-
skyrock...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/26/twitter-shares-are-
skyrocketing/)

